# Hey Horsey People!



## kimx628 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi, my name is Kim. I'll be sixteen in a week, and loved horses all my life. I've been taking professional riding lessons for almost four years. I ride do hunter/jumpers, and equitation. I mostly ride a thoroughbred gelding, named Red. He's about 16.1hh, and completely chestnut, NO markings! He has the sweetest personality, and is always looking for food! He can be hesitant about things sometimes, but always manages to make the rider happy. I'm looking to meet some fun people to talk to, and actually some tack im looking for. Can't wait to really get started on this site!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

hi welcome to HF!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

